# Using MP3 player



## norton54 (Feb 7, 2007)

I hooked up a MP3 player (creative labs) thru the Aux. input of my Altima with a cord I got at radio shack but it's sounds awful and hardly has any volume. I can't figure out if I bought the wrong cable or if it's the player. I used the headphone jack as this is the only place you can hook it up. Am I doing something wrong ???? but what? Thanks.


----------



## SirReaL303 (Jan 31, 2007)

I use a Creative Zen Sleek Photo 20gb in my Sentra through the AUX port. It needs to be 1/8th inch each way to plug into the mp3 player and the aux port on your deck. 

If you have the right cable you should try switching the plugs around. Some cables are dirrectional and need to be running the right way for the sound to come out right.

Hope that helps


----------

